# New Bright MICRO XTRM Electric R/C Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Jun-04-2011 6:59:42 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

